# 250 gal tank fire box offset or in rear?



## bigsal51 (May 4, 2009)

I have my 250 gal tank doors cut and looking for fire box. I going a 6' 20" dia pipe that they are giving to me. Should I make an offset with it or should I put the 6' pipe I'm back of smoker with square tubing inlets?


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 4, 2009)

Here is what I am doing with mine.




Here you can see the inlets.

I am going to install a 1/4"x18 1/2"x 50" steel plate that will be above the inlet. It will be open on both ends with the vent pipe located in the middle of the smoker.

I hope this helps a little.


----------

